# Dutch Annotations (1637) only in Dutch or was there a Latin edition before the English of 165?



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 24, 2020)

Were the Dutch Annotations on the Bible published in 1637 translated into Latin, and if so, before the English translation from the Dutch by Haak in 1657? My guess is that if there were, then the Westminster Assembly would not have had to ask a Dutchman, Theodore Haak, to do a translation as there were plenty of Latin experts to do the work otherwise.


----------

